# keeping wax worms alive



## UncleD (Jan 27, 2002)

I've read that some of you buy your waxies in bulk. How do you keep them alive for extended periods of time?

I normally buy them the day I fish then put the rest in the fridge. They last a week or two, but many die. Do you use some kind of bedding and food?

D-


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I keep mine in the fridge. Comes packed in pine shavings. Untreated saw dust probably will work too.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I put mine in cornmeal and in cold basement or fridge.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I've purhased them in bulk before, the directions stated to keep dry, pick out the dead ones once a week and store in a cool (not cold) condition. I'm thinkin they said around 45 degrees? Some refrigerators may be set to cold, I tried to keep them in the garage last winer but it was too cold and they froze. I have a spot in the basement, under the porch, kind like a root cellar. I'm gonna check the temp in there and probably try that this year.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

If I remembe to take them outa my bucket, I just pet them in the basement. The basement is perfect for them. Last year, i used the same wax worm's for around a month. Not sure how many died, but I wasn't keeping track either. I have tried the fridge, but my fridge is set to cold for them, and they die withing a couple of day's.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Suppose to keep them 50-60 degrees. Kinda hard to find that temp. in the house.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Mike, your beer is too warm. 

I've always been told spikes can go in the fridge. They like it colder. I use a window sill, for wax worms. Or, at least till the wife finds them. If they get too warm, don't they hatch into a flying bug of some kind.


----------



## UncleD (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for all of the replies.

Looks like my fridge may have been too cold for them. The majority died within two weeks.

I like the window sill idea. I'll give that a try.

Thanks again!

D-


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Avoid the sun. It will cook 'em, thru the glass.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

One of the cooler places in a house might be under the kitchen sink on a outside wall. Maybe too in the basement up on top of the basement wall(sill), if thats not insulated. Those with crawl spaces that don't freeze, can try that.

Spikes----33 degrees
Waxworms---50-60 degrees


----------

